# What about radio....?



## j d worthington (Oct 18, 2007)

We have threads devoted to film and TV, but what about radio? Not that there's a lot of sff (or even horror or mystery) on the radio these days, but once in a while something comes out tied in with these fields, such as a new release of some of the old radio programs. Such is the case here, for there's an audio archive of Holmes on the radio which you can listen to if you're interested....

Internet Archive: Details: The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes : OTR Era Episodes

There are also a few others:

Internet Archive: Details: The Whistler 1943

Internet Archive: Details: Box 13

Internet Archive: Details: Orson Wells in THE BLACK MUSEUM

Internet Archive: Details: The Shadow - Old Time Radio


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 18, 2007)

Being a lover of the old serials, here's a site I visit regularly. What's an Audio DVD?

The Audio DVDs sold here are of old radio serials (some with a SF or Horror bent).


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 18, 2007)

There used to be AM radio broadcasts of short SF dramatizations. This was when I was in high school. So It's quite a ways back, the fifties, actually.

I don't remember who produced them, but they were usually on a weeknight and about a half hour long. Often they were audio representations of currently published SF tales from, say, Galaxy or Astounding. I thought they were great, but haven't heard one in 40+ years.

Man, do I feel old.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 19, 2007)

If you remember the titles of any of the programs, you might find them listed on here:

Internet Archive: Old Time Radio

If you spot 'em, let us know... I'd be interested in listening to some of 'em...


----------



## Kostmayer (Oct 19, 2007)

BBC7 is putting out some wonderful Science Fiction, as well as readings of some classic novels.

BBC - BBC 7 - 7th Dimension


----------



## mosaix (Oct 19, 2007)

Kostmayer said:


> BBC7 is putting out some wonderful Science Fiction, as well as readings of some classic novels.
> 
> BBC - BBC 7 - 7th Dimension




Ah BBC7 - the best thing about digital broadcasting.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 20, 2007)

Ah, thanks, Kostmayer; don't know (with my schedule) how much I'll be able to tune into things I want to hear, but definitely looks very good. I see they're doing Blackwood's "Ancient Sorceries" on the 21st... Now, _that_ I would love to hear!....

And, in honor of the season, two of the things I came across on that archive: the Mercury Theater on the Air/Orson Welles productions of *Dracula* and the famous (or infamous) *War of the Worlds* broadcast, in full:

Internet Archive: Details: Dracula

Internet Archive: Details: WAR OF THE WORLDS, OCTOBER 1938, ORSON WELLES

They also apparently did a production of G. K. Chesterton's *The Man Who was Thursday*....


----------



## Kostmayer (Oct 20, 2007)

Have meant to track down the Orson Welles broadcast for quite a while now


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 20, 2007)

It's definitely of its period, with the strengths and weaknesses that entails; but I still find it has much to enjoy about it, even after 69 years....


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 20, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> If you remember the titles of any of the programs, you might find them listed on here:
> 
> Internet Archive: Old Time Radio
> 
> If you spot 'em, let us know... I'd be interested in listening to some of 'em...


 
Thanks for the link. I can't be certain after all these years, but the episodes at this page seem to be about the right era (early 1960s) and have a very familiar sound to them:

Internet Archive: Details: Theater Five - Single Episodes

Regards,

Jim


----------



## ray gower (Oct 20, 2007)

clovis-man said:


> There used to be AM radio broadcasts of short SF dramatizations. This was when I was in high school. So It's quite a ways back, the fifties, actually.
> 
> I don't remember who produced them, but they were usually on a weeknight and about a half hour long. Often they were audio representations of currently published SF tales from, say, Galaxy or Astounding. I thought they were great, but haven't heard one in 40+ years.
> 
> ...


I understand the NBC had a number of weekly SFF series running from the early 50's to the equally early 60's:-
2000 Plus
Dimension X
Exploring Tomorrow
Orbit One Zero
Space Patrol
Tom Corbett Space Cadet
X Minus One

If you can't find what you want on the Archive try realotr.com . You'll have to pay $1 to join, but you don't have to remember what you are looking for. Spent many a pleasant hour exploring (and occasionally remembering) old radio there.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 20, 2007)

the BBC adaptions of The Hitchhikers Guide anfd The Hobbit & LOTR are absolutely wonderful . Listening to them in a darkened room is an awesome experience - in fact I would  say the radio adaptation of LOTR is far better than Jackson's films


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 21, 2007)

Kostmayer said:


> Have meant to track down the Orson Welles broadcast for quite a while now


 
I'll have to do that as well. I managed to buy a CD version of it while in the States in '94. Goodness only knows where it's got to. 

As for current fantasy, we've got *Dirk Gently* and *Old Harry's Game* on R4 at the moment. I'll have a better view on how successful the adaptation of the former is by the end of the run; the latter is a hoot.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 21, 2007)

paranoid marvin said:


> the BBC adaptions of The Hitchhikers Guide anfd The Hobbit & LOTR are absolutely wonderful . Listening to them in a darkened room is an awesome experience - in fact I would say the radio adaptation of LOTR is far better than Jackson's films


 
Never heard the adaptations of LotR or The Hobbit, but I did hear quite a bit of the Adams -- wonderful stuff, that! And it is heartening that we're still seeing(hearing) productions of fantastic work on the radio.... Oral storytelling isn't dead yet.....

C-M: Thanks. I'll have to set aside some time to listen to some of that, now that I know. Much appreciated....

Ray: I see that at least some of those are listed on the archives linked above; perhaps all of them (at least, surviving episodes).....


----------



## ray gower (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually I'm trying to find a good source for extending my collection of Navy Lark, Merry-go-round and Stand Easy episodes. A great source of inspiration for anybody wanting to write funny comedy and memories for anybody who remembers National Service.

If you want to try British Science Fiction, try Journey into Space. The impact it made on the UK public is comparable to Welles War of the Worlds, or Kneales original Quatermass TV series three months later- The pubs were empty every Friday until after that weeks episode.
Sunday's late night drama Man in Black had a similarly required listening status at least in our house


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, yes, I am a big fan of old radio serials, particularly all of "The Shadow" and the original "Superman" runs.  

The Orson Wells "War of the Worlds" broadcast is marvelous.  I was first introduced to it as a child.  A friend had found a cassette tape of it, and we listened to it over and over.  The kicker was, however, (and an amazingly frustrating element), we had only the first half of the broadcast!  It was not until years later that I finally had the chance to listen to the whole work.

Good thread.  While I recall radio serials being briefly discussed in, at least, one other thread, I don't remember seeing the subject given its due credit.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 22, 2007)

There is some stuff on this audio DVD that might interest a few here - namely an old radio adaptation of the Dunwich Horror and an Orson Welles produced Dracula amongst other things  

http://www.serialsquadron.com/horror/monsters/index.html


----------



## Gav (Oct 22, 2007)

I listened to Blake's 7 on the radio recently.  It wasn't bad actually.  I was just surfing around on a sunday and came across it.  I think you can find it on the UK Sci-Fi Channel page.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 22, 2007)

Why am I not surprised that *Blake's 7* isn't so bad on the radio?


----------



## ray gower (Oct 22, 2007)

Ursa major said:


> Why am I not surprised that *Blake's 7* isn't so bad on the radio?


Because the pictures are always much better on radio?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 22, 2007)

ray gower said:


> Because the pictures are always much better on radio?


 

and you tend not to see the sets wobbling..


----------



## Kostmayer (Oct 23, 2007)

Forgot about the Blake's 7. Its good, but its a bit of a reimagining of the series.


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 23, 2007)

I have seen in local video rental stores cd copies of a Twilight Zone radio show being sold.  I have only looked at the description on the jewel cases briefly, but it appears that these are new radio broadcasts and not some re-issuing of a classic series.

Does anyone have any information on this, and, more importantly, are they recommended?


----------



## ray gower (Oct 24, 2007)

The BBC7 ran a series of Twilight Zone last year and they appeared to be very similar to the recent TV version, if that helps?


----------



## ravenus (Oct 24, 2007)

I heard the Welles broadcast of Dracula. Theoretically it could have been great, since it takes most of the "greatest hits" segments from the rambling book - Harker at castle Dracula, the vampirization and staking of Lucy Westerna, the crashing of the Demeter, Mina's seduction and the final hunt. But it's done in a mostly middling manner, not offputting but again rarely atmospheric. Some definite faults, like the lack of any appropriate sound effects during the Demeter captain's log segment and a lack of the bleak humor and ouright sexual elements - no Renfield and no vampire seductresses. Welles plays Dracula himself but I can't call it an performance of impact.


IMO, it would have been more ideal if Welles had played Harker and concentrated solely on the segment of Harker trapped in castle Dracula. Now that would have been CHILLING!


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 27, 2007)

I must admit I enjoyed the Welles *Dracula* -- but I haven't heard it in... 14? 15? years.... However, for those interested, it's listed in the _Mercury Theater on the Air_ selections for the archive linked above... as is *The Man Who was Thursday*....

And thanks for all the other suggestions.... Now I've just got to try tracking 'em down... and finding time!


----------

